
Spencer Perceval, The Forgotten Prime Minister - matt_the_bass
https://medium.com/lapsed-historian/the-forgotten-prime-minister-148c64ffb5b6
======
gholap
can someone with edit privilege edit the title to "British Prime Minister"?

Weird to click on the link just to find out which country they are talking
about

------
dreyfiz
I loved this, thank you. I never knew how the abolitionists managed to pass
the slave trade act until now.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Yeah, this seems like a part of history that should really be highlighted.
It’s relevant to nearly the entire world. And it’s results are still important
today.

------
petemcc
Reminds me of the iLikeTrains track: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei-
YcXjlglI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei-YcXjlglI)

------
matt_the_bass
Lapsed Historian has a lot of great long forms, many of which have been
discussed here on HN.

